# Peculiar question.



## Sapplicant (28 Apr 2011)

Searched, but to no avail. 

Have any of you heard of someone being found medically unfit due to poor penmanship?


----------



## MikeL (28 Apr 2011)

Disregard.. thought you were asking if having messy writting would be a disqualifier.


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2011)

Yeah - because what was written by a PA, Med Tech or a physician was so illegible that someone wrote one thing and the RMO read something else.  I have heard of people losing jobs though because their handwriting was analyzed by a trained person as part of the screening process and something came up suggesting character issues.  Handwriting can also point to issues like dyslexia or other developmental disorders or neurological problems that might not be readily apparent - but the reason you were medically disqualified would be for those reasons, not simply because your writing looks like Sanskrit.  Did you get something from the RMO reflecting that you were medically disqualified for "poor penmanship"?

MM


----------



## Sapplicant (28 Apr 2011)

Yes(ish). Maybe penmanship wasn't the right term though. As part of further testing I had to do, one of the things was copying designs onto paper using a pencil. Since I haven't been using pencil/paper much since school (app 3 years), that was the one outlier of all the tests. I was much slower than if I had been practicing for a while in preparation (Or writing letters, vs. e-mails). Adhd is no longer an issue, and the letter from the RMO reflected that. Now it's the speed of my writing which leaves me medically unfit (which, when looking at previous tests, varies greatly depending on frequency of use). Obviously I'm going to work on improving my writing speed, re-take that section of the test, and appeal. I just wanted to know what kind of precedent there is for this situation.


Emphasis added in the hopes that someone might learn from this.


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2011)

I guess your work is cut out for you...you seem motivated so I'm sure you'll overcome this.  Is there  a disconnect somewhere you think?

MM


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Apr 2011)

Disconnect?


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2011)

PM inbound.


----------

